
Prospective association between tobacco smoking and death by suicide [pdf] - DanBC
https://www.cambridge.org/core/services/aop-cambridge-core/content/view/8A8AF5E6C4374912BA41FE0DC9A47843/S0033291717000587a.pdf/prospective_association_between_tobacco_smoking_and_death_by_suicide_a_competing_risks_hazard_analysis_in_a_large_twin_cohort_with_35year_followup.pdf
======
DanBC
We know that people with mental illness smoke a lot more than other people -
they smoke more often and they smoke more deeply.

But, even when correcting for people with depressive symptoms or mental
illness the effect was still there.

It seems that there might be a causal link between smoking and death by
suicide.

~~~
danieltillett
Or it could just be the correction is not correct. Diagnosis of mental illness
is not very accurate.

~~~
DanBC
You could just read the paper before commenting.

~~~
danieltillett
Or maybe you should have asked me if I had read the paper before making such
an inane comment. I did read the paper and I am not convinced that they
corrected for mental illness correctly in the study.

